# Soliton1 replacement options?



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

The latest Paul & Sabrina controller will do that,
I'm using mine at 340 v and 1200 amps


----------



## riba2233 (Apr 29, 2015)

That and some versions of zilla.


----------



## Boxster-warp (Jun 22, 2014)

Hello
What is with the netgain Industrial 360v 1400 amp Controller?
Greetings Boxsterwarp


----------



## riba2233 (Apr 29, 2015)

I think that it's been out of production for some time.


----------



## Kurtdiver (Aug 7, 2011)

Duncan said:


> The latest Paul & Sabrina controller will do that,
> I'm using mine at 340 v and 1200 amps


Thanks for the recommendation. I found lots of information on the 144V 500/1000amp version -- were can I find details on the higher voltage variant?

Thank you sir!
-Kurt


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Kurt

I think that the high voltage high power DC controller is actually Paul's AC controller with the three phases connected together
I have asked him about supplying them 

http://ecomodder.com/forum/showthre...cheap-diy-144v-motor-controller-6404-717.html

https://pandspowerelectronics.ecwid...rol-Driver-Board/p/59121602/category=16287307


----------



## mfox (Feb 3, 2013)

Hallo Duncan,
What is wrong with Solitron 1 ? is it to slow ? 
I'm also looking for some stronger controller. But is it posible to limit motor voltage ON P/S controller?


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi mfox
Nothing wrong with the Soliton 1 - it's lovely!
But they don't make them any more!


----------

